
A quarter of young adults contemplated suicide during the pandemic, CDC says - pmoriarty
https://theweek.com/speedreads/931242/quarter-young-adults-have-contemplated-suicide-during-pandemic-cdc-says
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
I think there might be a slight misunderstanding of what the 25% actually
relates to - from the linked CDC pdf

"The percentage of respondents who reported having seriously considered
suicide in the 30 days before completing the survey (10.7%) was significantly
higher among respondents aged 18–24 years (25.5%)".

I read that as out of the ~5000 that answered the survey, 10.7% considered
suicide and out of that 10.7% subset, 25% of those were in the under 25 age
group.

I was interested in seeing how that compared to previous years -

" The prevalence of symptoms of anxiety disorder was approximately three times
those reported in the second quarter of 2019 (25.5% versus 8.1%), and
prevalence of depressive disorder was approximately four times that reported
in the second quarter of 2019 (24.3% versus 6.5%) (2). However, given the
methodological differences and potential unknown biases in survey designs,
this analysis might not be directly comparable with data reported on anxiety
and depression dis-orders in 2019"

------
pmiller2
Not just "contemplated," but "seriously considered," according to the article
text. While I wonder what the definition of "seriously considered" is here,
it's still pretty alarming that 25.5% of people surveyed aged 18-24 have
"seriously considered" ending it all in the past 30 days.

